# rc18t



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

got a question can I turn a 18t into a 18mt with the 
correct wheels and tires? and body of course.
let me know thanks.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes sir. Same truck, just different wheels tires and body.If its the new Belt drive 18T not sure if the body mount hole are the same, but if you have the older shaft drive version , yep, just wheels/tires, and body.


----------

